# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Сквозная нумерация листов

## xopek160183

Hi, усем вумным людям!:)
Нужен совет! Появилась проблема: отчеты, документация готовятся в разных приложениях (ворд, ексел, автокад и некоторые другие). Но и итоге все эти данные, рисунки и графики сшиваются в бумажном варианте в один том. Проблема в том, что нумерация страниц в этом томе должна быть сквозной. Сейчас эту проблему решаем путем печати на странице два раза - сначала самого текста, а после формирования всего тома пропускаем через принтер еще раз и в уголке печатаем номера страниц. Но от этого бумага становится сероватой и это очень неудобно.
Кто сталкивался с такой проблемой? Как кто решил? Есть ли какие-нибудь приложения (универсальные), чтобы можно было прикрутить к менеджеру печати и при печати автоматически печатались номера, начиная с указанногоИ?:blush:

----------


## xopek160183

ИИИИИИИИИ
:eek:
Тут однако одни говоруны собрались!!!!!!!
Никому путные мысли в голову не лезутИИИИИИИ?

----------


## Roman100let

Закажи в местной полиграфии листы с нумерацией :rtfm: После них листы серыми не будут!:blush:

----------


## xopek160183

А я нашел более простой вариант!!!! Долго пробовал разные варианты и в итоге нашел!
Спокойненько печатаю все необходимые разделы причем в любом порядке, но не на принтер, а в pdf. После того, как распечатал все мне необходимое - склеиваю эти pdf в нужном мне порядке, а затем проставляю нужную мне нумерацию листов. На все процедуры склеивания и нумерации уходит примерно 5 минут. Проги подобрал бесплатные или условно бесплатные. А затем печатаю на принтер. :dance: 
А вот по поводу вот этого: Roman100let 	Закажи в местной полиграфии листы с нумерацией После них листы серыми не будут!:noofftop: ----- Если бы я хотел послушать философствования на тему - как на Руси жить хорошо, то я бы не спрашивал, а собрался бы с друзьями в баньке за бутылочкой чая:rolleyes:! :drinks:  Roman100let, ты бы так стал делатьИИИ (я имею в виду заказ листов с нумерацией). Каждый раз отчет состоит из разного количества листов - то 273, то 400 (это к примеру). И что? Мне для этого предлагаешь заказывать комплекты листов с нумерацией до 500? И использовать для нового отчета новый комплект? А что делать с неиспользованными листами комплекта - на черновикиИИ Кучеряво живете, товариссссссчччччччч!!!!!!:coo  l:

----------

